# Red Licorice?



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've heard from many people that red licorice has a constipating effect. Since there is very few candies that I can eat because most give me diarrhea, I would be happy if this was true.Anyone know if red licorice really constipates?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't heard this- how would it constipate you?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Not me for me. In fact, it was red licorice that caused 2 of my worst D attacks....in a car and I didnt make it to the bathroom.







The smell of black licorice also causes the same effect in me. (and zambuka etc)


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was skeptical about this information, but since I was hearing from some usually reliable sources (like my Mom







) I had to check it out.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Black licorice is known to have the opposite effect, so watch out!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Ikemerson...when I was in Louisiana and it was bloody hot and humid out (June), we drove by a neverending field of whatever godawful plant smells like black licorice. I had to airconditioner in my car. I really thought I was going to die from the way my D instantly acted up from the SMELL of the licorice!


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I believe red licorice has glycerin in it? I could be wrong. It is one of the worst things for me for D. I hated to give it up. The last time I ate a whole bag at the movie theatres and boy did I pay for that....and pay ... and pay ...


----------

